# Sup Britches!?



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Long time, no see. What did I miss?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

whats goin on man. you missed quite a lot. depending on when you were last here


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Probably a year and a half ago. Out of fish, have a family, going back to school. I have less time to waste on the internets.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I hear ya. I think we all grew up a bit (minus ICEE)

good to hear from you though. hope you and yours are doing well. sticking around?


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

not many people around lately !


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

central said:


> I hear ya. I think we all grew up a bit (minus ICEE)
> 
> good to hear from you though. hope you and yours are doing well. sticking around?

















I lol'd in real life at this

Welcome back man.. Nice dog


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi 94NDTA!...glad to see your chocolate lab or chesapeake bay retreiver is doing good!...I remember when you posted the puppy pics here about 2 - 3 years ago when you got him/her!...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

post daily or stfo


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Stfo?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

*stfu

I had it as gtfo and edited it to stfo


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

You're so edgy n4p


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

That's true. We all might disagree on a lot but one things pretty universally understood. N4p should have his mailing address changed to "the edge" cuz that's where he's livin.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

damn ..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

n4p said:


> post daily or stfo


And your a moderator? What a way to encourage people to post, especially someone who's been here a decade.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

He's not a moderator at all man. don't be fooled


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ICEE said:


> He's not a moderator at all man. don't be fooled


Ohhh...got it.

So he's just a dick.


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

94NDTA said:


> He's not a moderator at all man. don't be fooled


Ohhh...got it.

So he's just a dick.








[/quote]

IDK if I would call him a dick? I don't know him personally. But he portrays himself as a raging alcoholic... so that may explain some things


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

alexraptor just emailed me


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

94NDTA said:


> post daily or stfo


And your a moderator? What a way to encourage people to post, especially someone who's been here a decade.
[/quote]

ex-moderator, I was but got kicked off

I have been here a decade as well, its nothing special and by now you should know the deal. Yes, my post was encouraging you to post, were all on the same team


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I like beer also :hifive:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

n4p is obviously drunk again


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

n4p drunk > mike sober


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

i was excommunicated from the mod team solely only because egir is a loner, a lone wolf, he prefers to work as a one man team


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

and we would have followed n4p to the gates of hell. he's the real leader


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

n4p said:


> post daily or stfo


And your a moderator? What a way to encourage people to post, especially someone who's been here a decade.
[/quote]

ex-moderator, I was but got kicked off

I have been here a decade as well, its nothing special and by now you should know the deal. Yes, my post was encouraging you to post, were all on the same team








[/quote]

You've been here a year look at your join date and you never were a mod.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ACrowe25 said:


> post daily or stfo


And your a moderator? What a way to encourage people to post, especially someone who's been here a decade.
[/quote]

ex-moderator, I was but got kicked off

I have been here a decade as well, its nothing special and by now you should know the deal. Yes, my post was encouraging you to post, were all on the same team








[/quote]

You've been here a year look at your join date and you never were a mod.
[/quote]

lol i know 
10 years??? bro....check your join date. facts are facts


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

I was a moderator like 6months ago, my main duty was spam control. I suspended icee once for an hour


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Wow I haven't been here in a long time...Good to see all is well.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Good to see you as well, whats new?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

zosick was the rich corvette guy right?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

No, he was the gay jets fan with a Fatass wife and a beater c4 vette with bald tires and an oil leak.

Sup zosick?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

He's already gone again. Relax everyone.

I'll see you back in the q


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ZOSICK said:


> Wow I haven't been here in a long time...Good to see all is well.


sup Chad?!...Long time, bro!...Hope life has been treating you well!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ugh.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Da manster obviously knows his name. Smh


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

zosick chad had a pretty luxurious life tho, dude was banking

shame about his name tho


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

cant tell if sarcasm anymore


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you should have posted that dank ass meme to go with that! hahahaha
you know the one?










OMG that would have me dying right right


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

y did u delete the posts of me bullying da manny


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

we just got moderated


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ægir moderates like a communist tyrant. suppress freedom of speech. edit what the population sees. in extreme cases "evacuate" unwanted members of the society all the put on a false perception of his "kingdom".

#NOMORELIES


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

I bet it was lvl 44 hyper epsilon douchefaggot bawbhaynzunnnn. Get off muh nuuuhhhtzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TFW we all get excited about a member popping in from pfury's hey day and they fade back into the shadows after one post.

comeee back!!.....come back


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

no more deleted posts....

egir I thought you didn't have time for that sh*t


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Brice and I love Reuben sandwiches!...we are talking corn beef, sauerkraut, swiss cheese and russian dressing on rye bread!...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Da said:


> no more deleted posts....
> 
> egir I thought you didn't have time for that sh*t


Who said it was me?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bawb hansawn


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

damn you bob


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Stfu penis destroyer


----------

